
When is one thing equal to some other thing? (2007) [pdf] - jeremynixon
http://www.math.harvard.edu/~mazur/preprints/when_is_one.pdf
======
dmazin
Link is broken; actual URL is
[http://www.math.harvard.edu/~mazur/preprints/when_is_one.pdf](http://www.math.harvard.edu/~mazur/preprints/when_is_one.pdf)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Fixed.

